# Gracie Diet?



## zsundman (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello,

This is my first post on MT even though I have been reading and lurking for some time. After reading different posts in this forum, I was curious if anybody follows the Gracie diet. If unfamiliar with the diet, visit http://gracieseminars.com/graciediet.htm and read up.

For my entire life (I'm only 19), I have had trouble gaining/maintaining my weight/body mass (currently at a BMI of 19-20). This led me to consume large amounts of food from all food groups continuously throughout the day. Meat, milk, fresh vegetables, sweet fruits, acidic fruits, and multiple starches were regularly eaten all with the same meal. 

I have followed the Gracie diet for several months now and I found that I am able to actually eat MORE food than before because I no longer have harmful chemical reactions taking place in my digestive system. I am able to eat 5+ pounds of food at meals without too much discomfort/bloating. I have found that this is allowing me to surely, but slowly gain body mass.

In closing, this rambling post is meant primarily as a means to generate discussion about and learn others' views regarding the Gracie diet.

Thanks,
Zac


----------

